# Question about mating behavior in pigeons



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

I an new to pigeon keeping. I rescued a handicapped Satinette, Cooper,with limited vision in one eye/blind in other eye. I think it is an older bird since the upper beak (cere?) is rough. I thought he/she was lonely so looked for another non-releasable pigeon.

So I adopted Winger, who had a healed open fracture at the shoulder and cannot fly. He is a male. I kept them in a separated cage for a few weeks.
they have now been in same cage for about a week.

So he does the mating dance and coo's and turns around. Cooper seems scared. She is not eating much, and when he dances she shivers all over. She does bob her head toward him and makes a pecking movement.
My question-what is normal. Do the females reject some males. Could she to too old to be interested? I have separated them for now to see if she will eat more. How long should I wait for them to mate?
thanks so much for any/all information.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

yup. us females we pick /choose our bfs so birds do same thing. female hens pick n choose. One thing that most wont know is that animals know who is sick n will make sick babies thats y some wont mate for life....Or the other one, some know whho is famili rerative so yup....U can keep them in same cage but divider between. dog kennels r excellent for pigies pluz u can keep a dog inside or cage, ckiken, etc.....


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, I do have them in a kennel with the divider back up. 

Do you know what the shivering means...is she sick or just afraid. It makes the whole cage shiver, but she only does it when he dances for her?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Shivering/twitching (for me?) mean that the pigeon is irritated/annoyed. ^_^


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Elisabeth....that helps me. I will keep them apart, but I hope my male is not going to be frustrated by her lack of amore'


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I hope they work out


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I think there is good chance that eventually they will pair up, provided the 'she' is a 'she'  Yet I am not that comfortable on the shivering part, since you also mentioned she is not eating much. Once in a while it's ok but if she does shiver every now and then and also holds her beak opened a little like in a fashion to have more air, I will do a check on her weight, look how the poops are, how much she is eating and drinking and for any cough type noise. It might be that all is well but keep an eye on her is good. Also you did the right thing by keeping them apart for a while. Just make sure that they can see each other


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks so much Sreesh! She does occasionally put her head back and stretch her neck and them open and close her beak a few times. (almost like yawning) She does not do this while shivering. She is eating better since they are separated. They can see each other through the bars.
I am so hoping they eventually will be able to share the cage together.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Is it shivering or vibrating her wingtips. Hard to describe either, but the latter can be excitement too. Since she can't see, she may be more intimidated at first but I bet she eventually likes him. Just keep an eye on things.


----------



## gingerstrain (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info!
Vibrating is a good description-even the cage makes a vibrating noise...I hope it is excitement, since agitation or illness are not good. I will keep them separated unless they are out of the cage. I hope it works out, because I really don't have room for another cage and I think she was lonely before. Do you think her age would make her not want to mate? Her beak bridge is very bumpy-not smooth at all and she sleeps alot.


----------

